# Official Game Thread: Pacers @ Bulls 1/14/2006 7:30CT - NBATV



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000">Hoosier Daddy?</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/pacers/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/ind_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#000066">Indiana Pacers(19 - 15) (8 - 10 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(15 - 20) (7 - 10 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, January 14, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Indiana Pacers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST NBATV</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anthony_johnson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_anthony_johnson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anthony_johnson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Anthony Johnson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Charleston</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/stephen_jackson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_stephen_jackson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/stephen_jackson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Stephen Jackson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Oak Hill</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/danny_granger" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_danny_granger.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/danny_granger"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Danny Granger<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - New Mexico</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jermaine_oneal/" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jermaine_oneal.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jermaine_oneal/"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jermaine O'Neal<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Eau Claire HS (SC)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_harrison" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_david_harrison.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_harrison"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">David Harrison<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - Colorado</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sarunas_jasikevicius" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_sarunas_jasikevicius.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sarunas_jasikevicius"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Sarunas Jasikevicius<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 4'' - Maryland</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jeff_foster" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jeff_foster.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jeff_foster"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jeff Foster<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Texas State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/austin_croshere" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_austin_croshere.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/austin_croshere"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Austin Croshere<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Providence</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/fred_jones" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_fred_jones.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/fred_jones"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Fred Jones<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 2'' - Oregon</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

great headline!


:laugh:











an old chestnut from the "art archive" by former poster, *mr. T!*


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Man... that pic is a classic. That one and "The Last Supper" are the two that really blow my mind.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

by shabadoo. a legendary photoshop from the "art archives".


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Can Sweetney stay with JO? Any major problems with Jackson being one of the bigger SG's at 6'8?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'll be at that game tomorrow/later tonight, I sure hope we win. And, if nothing else, I at least get a Kirk Hinrich Jack-in-the-box and that's what it's all about, isn't it? ha. in any case, I'm picking the bulls to win this one...

Bulls 96
Pacers 90


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Loss


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

And now the starting lineup for YOUR Chicago Bulls!

At forward from Duke, 6'8", Luooooool Deng!!!!
A 6'9" forward from Texas-El Paso

(Record screeches)!!!!

Oops.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

we get to be the second team on a back-to-back for the pacers, so i like our chances. JO vs Sweets is pretty scary, we need to send help in the paint and hope Indy doesn't make their jumpers.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wiz victory over the pacers last night puts them in the eighth seed.



pacers have my current favorite non jib guy in stephen jackson. hope he doesn't go off on us tonight.



thinking ben plays inspired, you wanna trade _me_? type ball tonight. blood on the horns, ben, blood on the horns!

bulls win.

94-90


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Northwest Herald had an interesting story on Artest and his years as a Bull:

http://www.nwherald.com/SportsSection/pro/350193498384345.php



> "We thought he'd become a very good NBA player," recalled Bulls owner Jerry Reinsdorf. "We thought he was the best player available at that spot, and he has been a very good player."
> 
> Reinsdorf said there were no red flags when the Bulls brought Artest into the organization.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The ongoing revisionism of the Rodman Era just slays me.



Jerry Reinsdorf said:


> "Dennis was a very well-disciplined player in practice. Dennis was goofy, but never really a problem."


Yeah, it wasn't a problem when Rodman kicked a cameraman in the squirrel's purse, drawing a ten-game suspension. All of the other suspensions and ejections and technicals weren't a problem either, right? The drama of the 1997 and 1998 playoffs -- no worries, piece of cake.

Please. Give me a break.

And there were also plenty of red flags with Artest -- problems with fights in HS games, disciplinary problems at St. John's, etc. In fact, I am pretty confident the current GM would have shied away from picking a guy like Artest (which isn't necessarily a criticism, after all, plenty of GMs did the same thing on draft day).


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> The ongoing revisionism of the Rodman Era just slays me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott I will not say they were not a problem, but I will say they were a problem and for not only the players but the coaches and GM to still have a winning concept, in fact a dominating 3-time World Championship concept built around Dennis (in-part), is an achievement. They went outside the box. Krause saw a troubled wanton commodity floating out there at a price way below his actual playing value (Will Perdue).

I use APV as what is actually left when you get past all the off the court crap and on court flashiness and see what is actually there in terms of production; for example Eddy Curry's APV is much lower than his commodity value since he's not dead yet. APV can work negatively too. For example, Shawn Kemp's APV was much lower than his perceived commodity value at the time at which he was almost traded for PIPPEN. Tyson Chandler can thank AD and Eddy for a perceived commodity value much much higher than his APV. PCV can be influenced by things such as potential in a high school player, size (See Sam Bowie; size gives you a higher PCV because it is something that can be quantified; lack of height for example gave Elton Brand a lower PCV than his APV, as if he was 6'11" his PCV would have always been somewhere around what Amare's is), misconceptions created by the media (Kobe is a lockdown perrenial all league defender), and a whole host of other things like coming from a winning program (Trajan Langdon for example never should have been drafted), being a decorated college player (Danny Manning).

Why does all of this matter to me? Because I see Paxson as only willing to take on players with a high PCV based on his desired attributes of a player, unless said player is so good that almost any other GM would take him under the same circumstances. So yes, if Paxson had a chance to draft Greg Oden and he showed up with a rock band at his pre-draft interview and was anxious to show Paxson his new Tattoos and unveil his pro-rated Rodman drag queen plan, I think Paxson still takes him.

But there are a lot of players out there with a higher APV than what Paxson perceives their commodity value to be in his mind, due to constrictive factors that I believe (again, all opinion) he uses as factors in his analysis. Things that may have only a weak correlation, and probably no causation, as far as actual good play.

And this to me is the easy way out. As I've said, I don't ever see what the big deal is when Paxson gets credit for Deng and Hinrich. There are about 28 GM/coach combos in the league who could get the best out of guys like Deng and Hinrich. *That's the easy part.* The hard part is getting the best out of guys like Rodman or Scottie Pippen (I thoroughly believe that Paxson, if confronted with the chance to draft Pippen out of Central Arkansas, would have written him off due to complete lack of college pedigree and lack of foreign experience, at least to a degree. As someone who is familiar with the league back then, I'm sure you can attest that it took a real set of balls to draft Pippen back then. I remember he was probably the one player taken in the first round who had no highlights or pictures posted after he was selected and was referred to as "Scott Pippen"). The hard part is having the fortitude to get a guy like J.R. Smith to work out. That's the hard part. Krause had Michael friggin Jordan, and he had to venture off the path twice (FAR off the path) to get two hall of famers for players far below Rodman and Pippen's APV (Polynice, Perdue). I'm not denying that Krause fell of his rocker after the dynasty. I believe he began to be a legend in his own mind. But the fact is, I don't see Paxson having the willingness to roll the dice at all. And as in someone who invests in mutual funds instead of taking say, Buffett's approach, the approach that appears to be the safest is usually the riskiest. Just like the easy road often gets harder and the hard road often gets easier.


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

thekid said:


> Can Sweetney stay with JO? Any major problems with Jackson being one of the bigger SG's at 6'8?


No to both questions.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is the most active I've seen Sweetney in weeks.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm going to send Wayne a note and tell him the Harvest Moon is what you get in September - at Harvest time. 

Good game though.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

F.T keeping indiana in it. Given they're shooting 26% and us 63% we really should be up by more.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

It's this kind of ticky tack call garbage that makes the NBA tough to watch.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It seems like Ben gets at least TWO bad fouls called on him per game. Those last 2 were just pitiful.

Pacers shooting 29% yet only down 8, thanks to poor officiating. And people like Rick Carlisle sure know how to suck the FUN out of basketball with their sorry play calling. I hate this control freak.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow what on earth is going on with tyson, he's terrible tonight.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Tyson Chandler:

Points 0
Rebounds 0
Fouls 5
Keeping him, paying him 10 mill+ per year and trading Eddy Curry = Priceless


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

RoRo said:


> wow what on earth is going on with tyson, he's terrible tonight.


He's been terrible for a long time. We got stuck with the most inferior part of three C, i guess. I can't wait to see Paxon to get rid of the final piece of 3C.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

RoRo said:


> wow what on earth is going on with tyson, he's terrible tonight.


Ummm I think his effort, heart and determination are what set him apart from that pud that we traded. I mean come on. We all know that stuff like fist pumping, screaming and drawing technicals is what effort is all about. He's a legit full-time center and that other guy was just holding his REAL game back. Anyone who does not agree just does not like things like facts, and logic.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Pippenatorade said:


> Tyson Chandler:
> 
> <b>Points 0
> Rebounds 0
> ...


Aren't you tired of singing the same tune? And then I couldn't agree with you more for the bolded part. But still I refuse to see the whole summer fiasco as Paxon's trading away Curry to keep Chandler. His plan was to keep them both. It just turned out quite diffrently. Why some of us refuse to see it that way is beyond me?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> Ummm I think his effort, heart and determination are what set him apart from that pud that we traded. I mean come on. We all know that stuff like fist pumping, screaming and drawing technicals is what effort is all about. He's a legit full-time center and that other guy was just holding his REAL game back. Anyone who does not agree just does not like things like facts, and logic.


he's been on a terrible streak for sure, but tonight it looks like he doesn't even care with a touch of he doesn't even know how to play basketball.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

back to the game, indy gets a lead and hinrich follows with a driving layup. duhon drives next possesion and 2 ft. KEEP ATTACKING!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We watched War of the Worlds tonight on DVD, then just flipped on the game. My wife starts laughing and says "Where'd they get that big fat guy? He looks like the fat kid from the HBO special the other day! How can he be playing in the NBA??".


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Pippenatorade said:


> Ummm I think his effort, heart and determination are what set him apart from that pud that we traded. I mean come on. We all know that stuff like fist pumping, screaming and drawing technicals is what effort is all about. He's a legit full-time center and that other guy was just holding his REAL game back. Anyone who does not agree just does not like things like facts, and logic.


Gwtting tired of this really fast. WE GOT YOU. YOu don't have to repeat the same tune sarcasm or not continuously. Soon your tune will become a nuisance itself.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> Aren't you tired of singing the same tune? And then I couldn't agree with you more for the bolded part. But still I refuse to see the whole summer fiasco as Paxon's trading away Curry to keep Chandler. His plan was to keep them both. It just turned out quite diffrently. Why some of us refuse to see it that way is beyond me?


Not really. I loved last year's team. I don't think Paxson and more importantly Reinsdorf ever planned to keep them both. I think their attitude with Tyson was "whatever it takes, we'll take the extra step to make sure you're happy from the getgo." If this isn't the case, why was Tyson not asked to get an offer to justify his contract like DUHON, and Curry were. And I think the approach with the other guy was "anything we can find to thwart the possibility of a deal working out, we'll find it." So we disagree there. It's funny how people who were sure that the whole thing was gonna come up roses, and who spent the better part of two years can't handle someone singing the tune of REALITY for 2 weeks. When Paxson blunders again this summer by going for the quick fix on the wrong guy, or place in mediocrity for at least 3 years will be completely built. That's just my opinion. I never said you had to agree, or listen to my tune.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson :sigh:. He hits all time lows pretty much every game lately.

Kirk&Ben aren't their last couple of weeks self tonight and you can see the difference.

Officiating :curse:


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

RoRo said:


> he's been on a terrible streak for sure, but tonight it looks like he doesn't even care with a touch of he doesn't even know how to play basketball.


I don't think he does. Everybody knows that Tyson was real close with Jalen when he was here. In fact, Tyson and Jalen have one thing in common if you really think about it. The only time the two of them ever kept their act together and played the basketball they were capable of playing is when *Antonio Davis* was there to keep them in line.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

duhon's playing like a stud tonight, sweetney can't make a layup and he's had a lot of good looks :/
noc for 3!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lemme guess.. Gordon is in foul trouble again?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Lemme guess.. Gordon is in foul trouble again?


not so much foul trouble as he is playing out of control. jumped up to make a pass and turned it over. next possession was a quick transition threepointer. didn't give hinrich the chance to get back o ndefense and jackson ended up with a layup. i think he has 3-4 fouls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney must've set the record for most consecutive shots missed within 5 feet of the basket tonight.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Sweetney missing some easy shots and a couple bad calls are the difference right now. Bulls need to overcome it though.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RoRo said:


> not so much foul trouble as he is playing out of control. jumped up to make a pass and turned it over. next possession was a quick transition threepointer. didn't give hinrich the chance to get back o ndefense and jackson ended up with a layup. i think he has 3-4 fouls.


I've actually watched the whole game, and he's not been out of control. He's even been at the basket quite a bit.

They took him out in the 1st half when they had the big lead and hardly played him since.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I've actually watched the whole game, and he's not been out of control. He's even been at the basket quite a bit.
> 
> They took him out in the 1st half when they had the big lead and hardly played him since.


you dont think that sequence was careless basketball on his part?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Can we please have a moratorium from crying about the ****ing refs for a while?

Look, this isn't rocket science. Everyone in the NBA has been saying for a couple years that they were going to start calling the physical stuff closer so the game is sped up and more scoring gets done. Pretty much everyone in the league has figured this out and tries to play the game accordingly. The Bulls insist on using their hands too much and they get called for it.

Instead, maybe we should direct our energies towards pointing out to the Bulls coaching staff that it's not 1992 anymore, or even 1999.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jackson out, Gordon in. Good news there. We're going to need some Gordon magic.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RoRo said:


> you dont think that sequence was careless basketball on his part?


One play doesn't define how well he was playing...

He has 3 TO, and one of those was on a fast break pass that Deng should have handled.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> One play doesn't define how well he was playing...
> 
> He has 3 TO, and one of those was on a fast break pass that Deng should have handled.


fair enough, i coulda sworn skiles pulled him after that quick shot, but i'm not totally paying attention


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Someone in this organization needs to be the bad cop for Duhon.

Gordon drains it. 2 point game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RoRo said:


> fair enough, i coulda sworn skiles pulled him after that quick shot, but i'm not totally paying attention


This was just a weird rotation tonight. Bulls starters get them a 10 point lead, and Indy looked terrible.

Without O'Neal on the court, Bulls play Songaila, Malik Allen, Hinrich, Nocioni, and Du.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jackson travels

Gordon's shot for the lead rims out.

The Bulls are wasting Deng on guarding Danny Granger who's cold as ice. The Pacers keep posting up Jackson on our small guards, mostly Hinrich.

Just as I type all that out, Granger just shoots one over Deng... I still would keep Deng glued to Jackson though.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This was just a weird rotation tonight. Bulls starters get them a 10 point lead, and Indy looked terrible.
> 
> Without O'Neal on the court, Bulls play Songaila, Malik Allen, Hinrich, Nocioni, and Du.


yep, sweetney had his chance to have a field day without o'neal playing but he's blowing it so far. and tyson...oh tyson.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Game Over. Our frontline is too freaking pathetic for us to be a consistent team this year.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What happened to Harrington?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jackson was 2-10, he's gone 5-7 since. Pacers increase their lead with him on the bench resting.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> What happened to Harrington?


Too old and too slow for....Croshere.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> What happened to Harrington?


Songaila is slower and less athletic, so he got the big minutes tonight.

He puts up ok numbers, but it is really pathetic to see him getting big minutes.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

RoRo said:


> yep, sweetney had his chance to have a field day without o'neal playing but he's blowing it so far. and tyson...oh tyson.


Well Sweetney does have 11 rebounds and we all know that having that many rebounds means that 3-14 FGs is OK, because rebounds matter more than points lol.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pippenatorade said:


> Well Sweetney does have 11 rebounds and we all know that having that many rebounds means that 3-14 FGs is OK, because rebounds matter more than points lol.


4 assists, 2 steals, and 3 blocks, too.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Noce and Benny coming up big. Unfortunate though the way the ball bounced on that last play where Granger hit 1 of 2 free throws.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> 4 assists, 2 steals, and 3 blocks, too.


And yet I'd trade it all for 53% FG (instead of 3-14 [a little over 20 friggin %]), an incomplete game, and Antonio Davis. Oh don't forget not having the need to have Tyson do anything until the second quarter every night.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, seriously... I read that we were up 10 in the first quarter with Othella in there. Not because he was spectacular or anything, I'd imagine, but he's at least somewhat competent. 

Sweetney is not a competent basketball player. 4 assists so the hell what. He's an embarrassment. I And at this point so is Tyson. You can't get any worse than he was tonight. Really... I can't picture how anything could be rock bottom beyond that pathetic display. Please, sit their asses down.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich cannot guard jackson.

Bulls were giving him help earlier but that left croshere wide open for 3 after 3.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was crazy.

Now make ur FTs KIRK!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

omg hinrich with 2 ft's to tie the game. nice battle in the paint :banana:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

There ya go. Refs giving us a big break.

Looks like goaltending not called, then they send Hinrich to the line to tie the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk makes BOTH. Tie game with 18 seconds left. Pacers ball.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes!

This is a truely woeful game, but we can still win and that's something


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game not over yet. I am surprised that the bulls tied it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich cannot guard jackson.


Jackson is shooting terrible this game with Hinrich on him. He was 2-10 and went 5-7 when Hinrich went out. He does have a decided height advantage though, which hurt Hinrich two plays ago when Jackson just put it off the glass. Hinrich did a good job that last play though. Good defense and hit the free throws. 

Probably going to Jackson on this last play though. Come on!!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jackson guarded by Deng, makes superb pass to Anthony in the lane who makes the layup AND1 :curse:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

****! Worst case scenario almost right there.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, that was a heck of a play the Pacers just ran. ****.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Anthony misses FT, Bulls get rebound. Down 2 with 3 seconds left. 

Ben, PLEASE.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Gordon time. Put it in the hands of your best shooter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Jackson is shooting terrible this game with Hinrich on him. He was 2-10 and went 5-7 when Hinrich went out. He does have a decided height advantage though, which hurt Hinrich two plays ago when Jackson just put it off the glass. Hinrich did a good job that last play though. Good defense and hit the free throws.
> 
> Probably going to Jackson on this last play though. Come on!!


The bulls brought double and triple team help for Hinrich. When Hinrich had to guard him without that help (left croshere open for 3 after 3), Jackson went off for like 5-7 (now 5-8). He also has 13 FTAs.

EDIT: Hinrich played 44 minutes, I don't think Jackson went 5-7 in just 4 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Used Jackson as a decoy. Nice play by Indy. 

We have the ball. Can we pull out a miracle?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Looked late to me.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben doesn't get shot off in time . We lose by 2. That's inexcusable.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shot was too late! Damn!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

UGH!

Ugh.

ugh


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Both the Bulls and Knicks now have exactly 21 losses.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What an ugly mess of a second half of basketball (didn't see the first half).

Urge to kill... growing


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> The bulls brought double and triple team help for Hinrich. When Hinrich had to guard him without that help (left croshere open for 3 after 3), Jackson went off for like 5-7 (now 5-8). He also has 13 FTAs.
> 
> EDIT: Hinrich played 44 minutes, I don't think Jackson went 5-7 in just 4 minutes.


I only saw the 2nd half, but Jackson didn't have a very good 1st half, and the times where Jackson was guarded by Hinrich, he typically wasn't so efficient. He traveled and put up difficult shots. He didn't shoot well over Hinrich. He hit most efficiently on Deng and Nocioni.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn shame on that last play. Hard to complain too much because the game would have been in overtime if we would have had another half second. Unfortunetly we didn't. I thought Gordon was going to pull up on that last play and try to win it.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

If you are a playoff team, you cant lose against a Pacers team playing without Artest and O'Neal (Played a little more than 1 quarter).

Ugh.

:curse:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> If you are a playoff team, you cant lose against a Pacers team playing without Artest and O'Neal (Played a little more than 1 quarter).
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> :curse:


Yeah, especially when you rested the night before and your opponent played a tough game and didn't roll into town until late.

What the 2nd half showed me was that neither Deng nor Nocioni can play even stopgap minutes against a better-than-average 2. Both are 3s; Deng can play a little 2 in a pinch and Nocioni can put in good minutes at the 4 against the right team.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

what is wrong with ben gordon he is a foul magnet. He had too many fouls, he went into a slump. Scott skiles is a bad coach to me. I'm starting to get fustrated with the bulls :curse:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

God freaking damn it . . . 

is it just me, or is this year's crop of clementines loaded with rogue seeds?

I practically cracked a molar. I guess I'll daintily hold up each slice to a light to check for seeds from now on.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry to say I missed this game -- dragged out to the movies by my fiancee. 

Looks from the stat sheet that the difference was once again at the foul line. How the heck did Chandler get 5 fouls in less than five minutes? Looks like Ben Gordon had a tough night from the refs as well. Did these two guys really play that badly on defense?


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> God freaking damn it . . .
> 
> is it just me, or is this year's crop of clementines loaded with rogue seeds?
> 
> I practically cracked a molar. I guess I'll daintily hold up each slice to a light to check for seeds from now on.


It's not just you, Scott.

As for the game... :curse:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Ive about had it with the scoops and floaters you cant have 3 small guards who all have the same type of game and none of which can get to the ft line. 

Paxson choosing Pargo over Griffith after resigning Duhon kinda makes you wanna just slap him. :curse: 

I cant see how he will be able to stand pat at the deadline hes gonna have to make a move .


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

we were lucky at the end. good game and goodluck on your next game


----------

